# I did it!!! .... (Re: my post about wirewrapping in sterling silver !)



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I got lots of encouragement from KP friends when I posted that I was nervous about making a wirewrapped pendant for someone who had asked me, 
- using sterling silver wire .... (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-427813-1.html)
It's a fairly new skill for me to master, and l'd been using cheap craft wIre to practise. 
Well, she chose a teardrop-shaped labradorite cabochon, and l was still a bit nervous, as I hadn't bought a large amount of silver wire... so to make sure not to waste it, I did a "mock-up" using cheap wire ... then undid it, and measured it! 
... and this is the finished one!

(The last picture is my first attempt at wirewrapping a labradorite cabochon.. done in aluminium craft wIre, - but I will undo it & re-do it now...)


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Lovely; well done!


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

Simply beautiful; the green one is my favorite. Great work(wo)manship!


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful, all of them


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

That's awesome


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

They are stunning.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I think you are SO talented. I love everything you have made and thank you for posting the photos of these beautiful pieces.


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

Your first attempt looks better than anything I have seen around here or even in Colorado where we used to live.
It shows you take great pride in what you are making. I love the braided sides and the whole thing is beautiful.
You do wonderful work.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

These are all lovely!


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

I never had a doubt when you said you had ordered the silver...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful, well done.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Quite lovely!


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

wow,you have a natural talent for that,can't believe it was your first time.


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Labradorite is one of my fav. stones. and you are showing it off perfectly!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

krestiekrew said:


> I never had a doubt when you said you had ordered the silver...


Awww ... you had more faith than me !!!!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you all! You are all so kind ... and yes, no1girl, l love the labradorite too!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I have ordered some rainbow moonstone!!! ... can't wait to try that.


----------



## Jenny E (Sep 5, 2011)

PERFECT!!!!!! Absolutely faultless. Amazing. Good job, you are so talented. Now... I can't help myself... Told you! I knew you could do it perfectly!!!  (I'll stop now and just keep doing my happy dance.. he he)


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautifully made. Just perfect. You are very talented!!!


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

It is beautiful as is all of your work


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work!!! ????


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Jenny E said:


> PERFECT!!!!!! Absolutely faultless. Amazing. Good job, you are so talented. Now... I can't help myself... Told you! I knew you could do it perfectly!!!  (I'll stop now and just keep doing my happy dance.. he he)


OK Jenny, ... haha! :sm16:


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

crispie said:


> Lovely; well done!


Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Perfect! Your work is always outstanding. I enjoy looking at all your work.


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

Colour wheel said:


> They are stunning.


????


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

You do such beautiful work.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

bethshangirl said:


> I got lots of encouragement from KP friends when I posted that I was nervous about making a wirewrapped pendant for someone who had asked me,
> - using sterling silver wire .... (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-427813-1.html)
> It's a fairly new skill for me to master, and l'd been using cheap craft wIre to practise.
> Well, she chose a teardrop-shaped labradorite cabochon, and l was still a bit nervous, as I hadn't bought a large amount of silver wire... so to make sure not to waste it, I did a "mock-up" using cheap wire ... then undid it, and measured it!
> ...


***********
you do outstanding work. I used to use copper, silver and brass to make jewellry. Your cabochon looks perfect. You do such fine, perfect work. I applaud you. Shirley


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

So beautiful, it's perfect.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Your wire wrapping is exquisite & perfectly done. Love Labradorite & Moonstone...two of my favorites.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## jael23 (Mar 20, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. Would love one of those.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

You did it!! Very impressive. I love the plaiting - must try. Actually your first attempt is lovely too.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

PERFECT !!! Wonderful job!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## rugosarose (Jan 11, 2015)

absolutely lovely. You've mastered another gem of a craft.


----------



## meann67 (Dec 5, 2011)

Gorgeous as usual! I love the plaiting!


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Rag doll (May 30, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Just beautiful, I know my first attempt wouldn't look anything like a reckless. great job.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

This is wonderful. They are beautiful.


----------



## gwen949 (Nov 17, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Lewiskal (Feb 4, 2016)

Both are beautiful!


----------



## Nussa (Jul 7, 2011)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

It's truly beautiful. You did an amazing job.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Your braided silver is beautiful! PMing you about it.


----------



## Knitting Gamma (Sep 7, 2014)

Your work is beautiful


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

It's beautiful!


----------



## ElaineInNJ (May 15, 2015)

Beautiful work. Do you have a tutorial that you use?


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Your work is beautiful!


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

Exquisite!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Gorgeous jewelry!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

ElaineInNJ said:


> Beautiful work. Do you have a tutorial that you use?


I watched some but got a bit confused! so l just made it up, playing with cheap wire first! I picked up a few ideas from pinterest though!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

So lovely.


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

They're very nice! The braided edge is really different and pretty. And to be honest, I'd wear the aluminum practice one anyway!


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Just lovely. You sure have the knack.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

You're doing great!!! I like the plaited edge very much. Keep up the good work, and show us your accomplishments. Aloha... Bev


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

The silver wrapping is beyond perfect Hilary. You rock!
Ellie


----------



## Knitter Betty (May 21, 2011)

They are all beautiful. Great job.


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Of course you DID IT! We all knew you would master it! I think your workmanship is perfection, and I so love the braiding on the side. If postage wasn't so darned expensive, I would probably order a lot from you!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

raindancer said:


> Of course you DID IT! We all knew you would master it! I think your workmanship is perfection, and I so love the braiding on the side. If postage wasn't so darned expensive, I would probably order a lot from you!


I ordered the sweetest squirrel pin from Hilary's Etsy shop last year and the postage was hardly anything! I was o surprised. And it's fall and time to get it out again!

I can't wait to see the moonstone! (Not that everything isn't beautiful!). Seeing that note from Hilary made me think of some book about a moonstone that I read a gazillion years ago. I have to go look it up! Anyone have any ideas about what it was? We should all reread it before her jewelry comes out!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

thomsonact said:


> I ordered the sweetest squirrel pin from Hilary's Etsy shop last year and the postage was hardly anything! I was o surprised. And it's fall and time to get it out again!
> 
> I can't wait to see the moonstone! (Not that everything isn't beautiful!). Seeing that note from Hilary made me think of some book about a moonstone that I read a gazillion years ago. I have to go look it up! Anyone have any ideas about what it was? We should all reread it before her jewelry comes out!


Thank you for the message! I just assumed the postage would be cost prohibitive! I don't know of the book you mention, but it sounds interesting!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks girls! Yes, lots of people who order from me are amazed by the low postage costs from Ireland! - and also the short time the packets take to reach the US !
My Etsy shop listings will tell you how much (little!) Postage is ... ☺


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

You did a great job. It's beautiful.


----------



## hillclimber222 (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh my!! What beautiful work!!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow ! Impressive !


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful, you are a natural


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

raindancer said:


> Thank you for the message! I just assumed the postage would be cost prohibitive! I don't know of the book you mention, but it sounds interesting!


All I could find online was The Moonstone by Wilkie Collins. I don't think that's what I'm remembering, but I'll see if he library has it when I go tomorrow.


----------



## anberth2003 (Jul 25, 2016)

Wow! They are so gorgeous! I don't think that amazing work is high enough praise


----------



## lins (Jan 8, 2013)

bethshangirl said:


> I got lots of encouragement from KP friends when I posted that I was nervous about making a wirewrapped pendant for someone who had asked me,
> - using sterling silver wire .... (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-427813-1.html)
> It's a fairly new skill for me to master, and l'd been using cheap craft wIre to practise.
> Well, she chose a teardrop-shaped labradorite cabochon, and l was still a bit nervous, as I hadn't bought a large amount of silver wire... so to make sure not to waste it, I did a "mock-up" using cheap wire ... then undid it, and measured it!
> ...


Your necklace is very beautiful. Well done!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Both are gorgeous! Well done.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, that's stunning. Love them both


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely


----------

